# Help with injecting



## Omnivore (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok folks,

I  know nothing about injecting meat. I've never really given much thought to the benefits of injecting, and I definitely don't know about the process (how much liquid, how far apart to inject, etc). Lately I've been thinking it would be useful to inject certain meats (whether it be for curing or marinating), but figured I'd try to get some pointers from all you skilled people on the how-to's of injecting. I'm finally making this post because just today I simmered a ball roast that I had cured for corned venison. It was beautiful and delicious EXCEPT for the nickel sized grey spot through the middle that hadn't gotten cured. 

Thanks in advance for any help!

(p.s. - I posted in this forum since I'll probably be buying some gear for this process)


----------



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2019)

Injecting does a couple different things. First, it can add flavor or your choosing deeper into a cut of meat. And secondly. For thick cuts of meat that you are going to cure/brine. This ensures that it has reached the center of the cut.
What I do is inject in 1" intervals. In a checkerboard pattern. Insert the needle halfway into the meat. And while slowly withdrawing the needle start injecting the fluid.
As far as an injector to purchase. Some of us bought this. It is very well made. And even though the price went up since I bought the kit. It is still a great price for the kit.


----------



## phatbac (Oct 30, 2019)

for something like pork loin or a lean cut i inject for moisture. it cooks a little faster too. i buy tony c's creole butter and it comes with a disposable injector on the side of the bottle. i use it also on my turkeys (oven or smoked) for a turkey i inject 3 in the breast 2 in thigh and one in the leg. it comes in differernt flavors too. 
dont be afraid to try you arent going to hurt like a pork butt or something with injection. I have done things like use enchilada sauce as a pork injection then make pulled pork tacos. just find what works for you.

here is what creole butter looks like...












creolebutter.jpeg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 15, 2016






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## foamheart (Oct 30, 2019)

Chickens are the cheapest thing to learn on. You've eaten enough chicken to know the muscular structure. You want the injected fluid in the meat, not dripping out a hole from trying to over fill, or pooling up between a bone and the muscle. You can use whatever you like as a fluid medium. Store bought or make your own.

Here are but a small sampling of delivery devices.

The first is simply syringes you can buy at any feed and seed store and believe it or not there is still a feed and seed store in every town or burg in this country. They are  inexpensive, used by rancher/farmers to vaccinate their livestock.








These are a couple of devices that should be carried at Halloween to scare kids. They work, but if you need some that size you should be looking at better delivery devices.







Remember you are transferring a liquid thru a small bore needle. You need to insure that the fluid is in a total dissolved state or that the needle bore will support it thru to the meat (it is always a hassle). Spices and herbs do not necessarily dissolve easily  so chose your modifiers well.

Butters in the injection. So you heat the butter so it won't clog the needle, smart move. But then you inject it in a cold meat source. Again plugged up. Just things to think about?

As to curing with a brine, if you are curing any meat and that meats thickness exceeds 2" , you need to inject.

This is/was my Pops go to injection for our Thanksgiving turkey. Just to show what you can start with, you can add spices or broths or juices, whatever you think would go with your meat that would accent it to your tastes.

*Ingredients:*
1 (2-ounce) bottle onion juice
1 (2-ounce) bottle garlic juice
1 small bottle Tabasco
1 small bottle Worcestershire sauce
1 stick butter
1/2 cup canning salt 

*Directions:*
Mix all in a sauce pan, heat till butter melted and salt is dissolved                .
Can be stored in refrigerator.

Just remember its like smoking, its not brain surgery.  Just think about your preparation and enjoy practicing. Thats what smoking is all about practice, experience, knowledge & wisdom. Its about as close these days to "plug & Play" as possible. The meat thermometers allow you a safe way to learn to the point of you'll not even need them. Its all preparation and patience.

Hope it works out for you. Just remember it takes a couple of times usually to to get it where you want it.


----------



## Omnivore (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for this info guys! I must have gotten distracted because I completely forgot about this thread but I'm now re-inspired to do some experimenting. I noticed my grocery store has some of the Tony's butter so I'm going to try that on a 12 pound turkey this weekend.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 5, 2019)

Good idea.  TonyC is a great first foray.  The injector will last a long time if you take care of it.  That said, I prefer the SS one and mine is similar to Steve's and like the needle with the multiple holes.  Injecting was a total game changer for me.  It seemed odd and sort of like cheating at first but is second nature now.  My injections are pretty much based on Dave Omak's technique by weight.  Something like 10% liquid, 1% salt, .5% sugar but depends on what I am doing.

2 things I learned and try to pass on since I never saw them are: leave needle off to fill the injector and wait a few seconds for fluid to disperse before removing needle or it will spray or leak out.  One thing I did see mentioned and am a big fan of is to rest a day or so before smoking after injecting and give salt and STTP if using time to penetrate.  

No one talks about it much and while you can dry cure/brine large things the salt penetration is very much affected and outer area is saltier than interior.  Marianski has diagrams about this in his book and this alone pretty much sold me on injecting.  Injecting is faster, more accurate, and consistent.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2019)

Oh. Another tip. If you are injecting a butter base solution. Make sure the meat isn't so cold that the butter solidifies in the needle. The mess can be epic. Don't ask me how I know.......


----------

